# Emersed Update..



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Well here is an update for everyone.

Here is a C. wendtii "Tropica" that had been in the emersed setup for 7 days. At this time it had just started to take. The old leaves had died, one remaining in the left and two new leaves had formed. This was Mar.15th.










Here is the same plant on April 15, roughly 3 weeks from the first pic










Here is the same plant today, roughly 6&1/2-7 weeks since it all began.










What do ya think?

Here are a couple new pics of the C. beckettii "Petchii". The red is metalic in person, though I am not sure how to capture this on film. Hope you enjoy.


















Here is an older pic, 3 weeks ago of the petchii










Opinions? Ideas? Comments?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

looking good.

Is it normal for the 'tropica' turn yellowish under high light?
What happened to the 'Red special'?

Just a while longer and you can start splitting up the pots :lol:


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I am not sure if yellowish is normal. The mature leaves do lose the red, to green, to olive as they age. Atleast that is what mine do...


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Justin,

Man, you've put me to shame!! Now I've got to go out and get myself some PC lights for my rack... Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations on the flower, now go out and grow another one so you can cross pollinate them. 

Best,
Phil


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I have two, how to pollinate with no brush, and I see no pollen yet....

Must get a brush!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Justin,

Can you get Fruit Flies where you are? Crypts are naturally pollinated by little flying insects and Fruit Flies would likely be the perfect domestic substitution. Of course, a brush should work too..

Best,
Phil


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Looking good Justin! Thanks for the update


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

I will look into that. Thanks guys!


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Any updates here ?


----------



## Mowgli (Jul 15, 2005)

what substrate do you use???..you have some kind of water circulation system?? the substrate is covered with a little of water?

it looks very good...i'm in a similar project, but in my country it's hard to find good information...so any help..would be a dream for me
thank


----------

